

Ask HN: Rate my Startup - misterhaywood

WeatherLoop° - Receive Weather Texts Everyday (Please provide feedback)<p>http://weatherloop.com
======
wazoox
I think that you should do by default like <http://geoipweather.com> , and
optionally ask for another ZIP and timezone, for a start. Then why would you
limit yourself to US and Canada? Weather.com works worldwide. Third, don't nag
me : you don't need any info other than an email, and there is exactly 0%
chance I give my phone number to some random website. More info, more hassle,
less signup.

~~~
misterhaywood
waazoox, thanks for your feedback. I will definitely look into geolocation.
Please forgive, I'm confused by your third point. If there a way to send a
text to a mobile phone without a phone number?

~~~
wazoox
Damn you're right, silly me :)

------
timmy_k
It is an interesting idea.

That being said, I feel like you can't charge people for what you provide. I
think it is too much of a limiting factor for the user. Personally, my mind
turned off after I looked at pricing. I checked the rest of the site but it
was over once I knew you were charging me.

People expect a service like this to be free. It's Chacha vs. KGB, only you
don't have the millions that KGB spends on marketing.

That's just my opinion as a member of the freemium or steal-me-sum generation.

This post is about how non-subscription services make
money:<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1716778>. I hope it helps.

Cheers!

------
limmeau
What do you tell people with a bookmark for a weather forecast site in their
mobile browser when they ask you why they should use your service instead?

~~~
misterhaywood
limmeau, great point. This is a push service, requiring little to no effort
from a customer after signup. "Set it and Forget it" :-)

~~~
limmeau
Perhaps for people with simple feature phones and little techno-affinity?

~~~
misterhaywood
Exactly. "Non-smartphones."

------
ultrasaurus
It's nice that you accept Canadian postal codes, but you might want to give us
the weather in Celcius :)

That said, "bring a coat" is more common advice than "bring an umbrella" so I
might switch from <http://umbrellatoday.com>

~~~
misterhaywood
Thanks. I'm working on logic to display F/C based on country.

~~~
singer
Don't forget about users from other countries who prefer F over C.

~~~
misterhaywood
Thanks singer. I just added that code to WeatherLoop°

------
kloncks
Link: <http://www.weatherloop.com>

~~~
jamesteow
I found it odd that I needed you to provide me with a link that I expected
from the OP.

~~~
kloncks
You can't have a link inside the description of a post. So, I just provided it
as a way of helping people get to the page quicker. That's all.

------
singer
Where does your weather data come from?

~~~
misterhaywood
I'm conducting AB testing on my weather sources, when I decide on one, I will
leave a reply here.

~~~
singer
I was just curious. From my experience writing weather apps, I know there are
very few sources that will allow you to sell their data without some kind of
written agreement.

